# Useless Billy says Sinclair needs to stop posting about him.#183



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy said throw a cig butt down and leave trash in his yard.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy came by here yesterday and left an oil stain on my driveway with that old truck. I didn't really care, though, it blended right in with the oilstains from my old truck.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy came by here yesterday and left an oil stain on my driveway with that old truck. I didn't really care, though, it blended right in with the oilstains from my old truck.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Sup Dave and Bammer..


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey fuzzy, Robert............


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

My hoodies are all in storage, I'm gonna freeze.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Sup Dave and Bammer..



Just walking the perimeter and waiting on the foobaw games to start. Hoping the beeper doesn't go off today too.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, hope y'all don't me me bragging a bit, but today is my 10 year anniversary at work.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2014)

10 years is a long time, you should be proud


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats MT ten years is a long time these days


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks Mm and Nut.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy bonus day mt.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I am celebrating my failed deer hunt at Waffle House.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I did not gimp a deer


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I will go for the flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats, MT.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Beautiful morning for a hunt. I didn't even mind not seeing anything.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey nch.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Y'all season start yet.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I have got to find out what deer repellant I am using and sell the stuff n


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

And


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

No deer flop


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Bbl.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats mt


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats Mattech


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate paying good money for crap food.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Spoiled sausage, uncooked eggs, and burnt biscuits.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

You got to know what to order. U ask me they cook better eggs that I hop.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

We used to eat here about 4 times a week
quality and quantity have gone to the dogs.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mattech=corny joke king


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm hungry.. 1 more our left. I'll get something not sure what though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hils & I are useles at deer hunting>>---->


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm going to start gimping with my rifle very soon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

14 days left.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

found him


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks folks.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting ready to head home.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Safe travels mt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

What should I eat? Tuna, salad, or chips..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

45 flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

46 flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, I'll be doing most the driving so we should be good.lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

45 if bama deletes one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

don't think about it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

mine


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

fast flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Ha ha martin wasn't fast enough for me


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

safe trip flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Bama




Howdy. 
I imagine i'll be herding cats in the sports forum most of the day.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy.
> I imagine i'll be herding cats in the sports forum most of the day.



Take some catnip


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Bammer going to get a bruised finger some good games will be on today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Boogidy, Boogidy,Boogidy.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Armchair Quarterbacks going to work.......


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

& they drinken.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck Bammer, Let me know if I can help U any.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea bammer call us billy folks in we can calm people down in a hurry.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

we will flop so fast they couldn't keep up


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yea bammer call us billy folks in we can calm people down in a hurry.


Or gettem gettem going & good.


Migmack said:


> we will flop so fast they couldn't keep up


True dat, they would fo get what a say.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ain't you supposed to be werkin k?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

T..p.?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yea bammer call us billy folks in we can calm people down in a hurry.


Thanks..... no.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Ain't you supposed to be werkin k?



I'm typeing my reports as we speak.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes no means yes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

BkW is hunten my sstands, she won't see nutten


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW is hunten my sstands, she won't see nutten



Uh huh.... you just jinxed yourself. 
Halftime in the foobaw game and i think some jalapeno poppers sound good for a late lunch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Uh huh.... you just jinxed yourself.
> Halftime in the foobaw game and i think some jalapeno poppers sound good for a late lunch.



That would be great Hope its a biggen.

Those poppers sound gud.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> That would be great Hope its a biggen.
> 
> Those poppers sound gud.



Jalapeno cheese sausage stuffed in a half jalapeno pepper and then wrapped with bacon. Salt Lick sells them by set of 4-6 for about 5 bucks. Makes an awesome lunch or appetizer. 
I put them in a 350 degree toaster oven for about 30 minutes but they grill good too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

Up and at 'em . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Wedding singer is here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Who?


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 4, 2014)

Owl flop!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Jalapeno cheese sausage stuffed in a half jalapeno pepper and then wrapped with bacon. Salt Lick sells them by set of 4-6 for about 5 bucks. Makes an awesome lunch or appetizer.
> I put them in a 350 degree toaster oven for about 30 minutes but they grill good too.



I smoke mine on the smoker for about 3 hours and I 
sprinkle with brown sugar,


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy is at the hunt club


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

We got a gate with 2 locks that we lock the locks thru each other. Billy has a key to the other lock that no else does. He locked that one thru the chain. I can't get in the gate.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got off the phone and it wasn't purty. Billy is mad that he has to come unlock the gate


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I keep bolt cutters with me.. i sometimes need them.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I keep bolt cutters with me.. i sometimes need them.



Think I might go buy a pair and keep them on the 4 wheeler


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy loves to cut locks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy forgets his keys..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Then has to go buy a new lock


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope Billy lives close by.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Ol miss defense done got worn down.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Ol miss offense is worn down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Anither bud lite down.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Dinner time, stopped at buffalo wild wings in auburn. This place is packed.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Time for the wife to drive. Yuengling 1 almost gone.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama is looking good too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Bet they is allot of honeys there mt


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Its OK, nothing special


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I like billy, he drives a mower to town to drank


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Live from the swaying pine. It's a little windy up here.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy got the oven going ready for a hot suppa after the hunt


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hils, mtech?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Pot roast flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck bigs. I'm in a swayin pine myself. And it done got chilly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Bigs roasting pot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Rebels are wearing down again.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey mig.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Got some roasted pot for ya.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck hils don't let that tree put you to sleep.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Quackeyejimmy is live from the tree too.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Good luck bigs. I'm in a swayin pine myself. And it done got chilly.



BRB, gotta go get in my heated stand wid a hot tawdy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ol miss offense is worn down





Sayyyy what?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Tie  game..


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy says Georgia's defense sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on them puttin up witcha for 10 yrs mattech.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Big come back cheif


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama needs to fire coach ritch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Ebola is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok miss tresses


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Go rebels


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Uh Oh, Fuzzy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Yall walk softly round rhbama tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mattech can tell a joke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mattech can take a joke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

10 flops for mattech.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hot bowl of chili  with melted cheese and fritos.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Why did they use the same trivia question as last week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Evenin Hils and Bigs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Evenin unklnown virus.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Mornin chief


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sup chief


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Buncha ninjys in hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall walk softly round rhbama tonight.



rhbama is a good sport and a class act, disregard above statement.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama don't look too good


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

they left them a shot bbh1 virus.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

The top 10 don't look too great


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Georgia's defensive back ups look better than their starters


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Did all yall go huntin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

The fat lady sang.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

In da woods waiting for last light.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

See anything?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Im being stalked by a woodpecker


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Nada


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Nada



You're in the Magic hour, bigs.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama done lost


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, the rebels took a beating and came back and won


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Time to see if LSU can hang with Auburn.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hats off to Ole Miss they played a heck of a game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

old razorback, how are ya?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to see if LSU can hang with Auburn.



I'm watching that game too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hats off to Ole Miss they played a heck of a game.



Yessir.....they beat probably the best coached, most disciplined collegiate team in the nation, IMO.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

My wife don't like Billy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to see if LSU can hang with Auburn.



I bet $10000000000000 that the tigers win


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm watching that game too..



Not likin what I'm seein Fuzz!

LSU has some serious secondary issues, very young too.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I bet $10000000000000 that the tigers win



×2


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I bet $10000000000000 that the tigers win





bigbuckhunter1 said:


> ×2



I'm in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> My wife don't like Billy



Billy's wives didn like him either. All eleven of them.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy's wives didn like him either. All eleven of them.



Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy claims there were only 8, but he was married to the last 4 at the same time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I married Billy x wife. Now she is my x wife


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I saw Billy with a spot lite and bolt cutters. Billy said he ain't paying hunting club dues


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy said each time he married another one, he no longer claimed the last one.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Like my cousin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Might have to turn to another game, I'm starting to feel like bama. Don't want to be handing out excessive fines and penalties in BO$$'s absence tonight.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lsu don't look good


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

LSU almost came back on Miss ST., they better tighten up here and get back in this game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Lsu don't look good



They are slow starters for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hard to play from behind with a team like Auburn.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I quit watching it. Started watching the SC Kentucky game on SEC network


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Go game cocks


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate the chickens, go wildcats


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Who will be # 1 after all this turmoil in the top 10?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Fsu, they didn't lose


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Florida St. eye wreckin


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Shop ball game party.. Doin it bigs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Fsu, they didn't lose



Yep, I forgot.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

The big question is who is #2,3,4?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Shop ball game party.. Doin it bigs.



Uh Oh..... my nemesis is here! 

oops, I'm with you in spirit, despite the beatdown we're gettin, big guy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> The big question is who is #2,3,4?



Bama is # 3

Auburn will be # 2


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

first burn barrel of da year.. Man.. It's awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Oregon got beat by an unranked Arizona.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I  want to marry the hot brunette oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

No blurry pics of da chics oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Cut the dudes out too.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kids chootin pools..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

More pics of the brunette oops


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama lost to old miss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy rode that mini dirt bike over there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Oops is the cool kid


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Bama lost to old miss.



Ole Miss was ranked 11 and undefeated.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm old fat and hairy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tbey probably will move down to like 5 or 6


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I do look good in my shorts and boots


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok miss and miss st will be in top ten


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

If they score again it won't be sooo bad, oops will be able to post mo pics of chics.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Sec channel is trailer park foot ball channel


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm old fat and hairy



Shocked


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

No I deer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

LSU is ruinin my Saturday night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> No I deer



Sup KMc!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Is Chief an Lsu fan?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

My buddy runnin that big jib (boom) camera is going to get chewed out if he keeps stickin it the game cameras shots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Is Chief an Lsu fan?



Yessir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bbh1 flop ^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bbh1 flops are contagious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Krun is tryin to ketchup...we keep floppin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

read fast Krun....read fast.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Is the pool table in the shop to


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bad day for Bama.
I haz da sadz but maybe these fried shrimp will make the pain better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

LSU has the ability to make BIG plays and make opponents turn it over.....they are going to need some luck tanight.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

bad miss


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> flop




Your either a might early or late for the flop. Depending on which one you were aiming for.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I was late Bama


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hard to tell when to flop everyone in and out


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Bad day for Bama.
> I haz da sadz but maybe these fried shrimp will make the pain better.



I feel for ya, Robert. I'm happy for Ole Miss for such an accomplishment, that's not a disrespect for the Tide either. I almost hated seeing them lose.

Don't fret it, you know they will be in the mix.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Chief, LSU don't look too good


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

!yadhtrib yppaH


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

I like football.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

If LSU doesn't score in this half, it's over.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Football> baseball


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Chief, LSU don't look too good



They sure don't bbh1......that was a nasty hit.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy's got a sweet boat sound system.. We fixin ta do a lil tubin.. BBL!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Go lsu because I can't stand nick marshall.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Have fun oops


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll try n get a group shot fur we leave.. Fixin ta kneeboard .. Bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Less man pics opps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I got my pops to make a reeb run, we stayn at pops house tonight


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

So does anybody know what a deer looks like? I still haven't seen one from the stand this season


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Less man pics opps



^^^^^ What Fuzz said oops! ^^^^^


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

I ain't even seen a dang ol hog and there's plenty of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Turn out the lights......


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey swaggertt


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Well cheif.... it ain't lookin too good for lsu


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Me n Billy gonna go crash oops party.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Well cheif.... it ain't lookin too good for lsu



Can't watch no more Hw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

LSU will make a comeback.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

4 touchdowns in 3rd quarter.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad I got out of auburn before their game started.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> LSU will make a comeback.



I sure hope so. I no likey auburn.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Stopped at one of my small places I've been hunting for years. The miniature foodplot is doing nice. A lot of tracks in it already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Les Miles will call Nick Saban @ halftime.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I could have stopped off and drunk with oops, didn't get an invite though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Click on Swaggertt:



vBulletin Message
Jeff C., you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
Swap & Sell users: Only the thread starter is allowed post in their threads in the swap and sell forum - see rule #1 at the following link: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=346824
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home



Sup Jimmy!


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Took this in destin last night. I thought it was nice.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

same here Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Eye wreckin I'll get drunk now.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

I coulda swored I clicked on da sports forum. I ended up on page 4 of this thread instead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Took this in destin last night. I thought it was nice.



Purty pic, matt.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

beautiful flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

2 ninjy's


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Ready


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NIce pic Mat


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks yall


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

you feeling better


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

A missed Krun flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

No more good fools ball games to watch


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

short boat ride oops


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm still hurting Karen, I've just been doing a lot of drinking this weekend. I got a feeling I'll be at the doc early this week.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Les miles is an idiot


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey ebola


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think It's your kidney's


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Les miles is an idiot



That name sounds familiar.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I gotta lots off deer coming to my feeders


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I don't think It's your kidney's



What ya thinking?


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope they keep coming for ya Mm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Lots of deer in coastal plains ga


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well could be a hernia or involve something else


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> What ya thinking?



I think you need to be checked for an inguinal hernia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Les miles is an idiot



Sometimes, yes he is.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

If your legs not swollen probably not a clot


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Rudy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Meat Hunter here


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

You ok mt? I didn't knowed you was hurtin.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Emanuel county deer hunting..


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Sumter county deer hunting..


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you need to be checked for an inguinal hernia.



Wife and I discussed that also, my brother just had one of those repaired about two months ago.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

We got more deer than bullets


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes, yes he is.



Actually, I prefer not to call him an idiot, but rather inconsistent and undisciplined.....and it shows in the team's performance somewhat regularly.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> You ok mt? I didn't knowed you was hurtin.



Just some groin pains.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I've got land in heard, Meriwether, and Monroe county this year. Hope something will pay off.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, I prefer not to call him an idiot, but rather inconsistent and undisciplined.....and it shows in the team's performance somewhat regularly.



At least he can recruit


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> What ya thinking?



http://www.symptomfind.com/diseases-conditions/hernia-tests-diagnosis/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Eye wreckin I'm doin' a drive-by. Howdy, BBH1.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Hillbilly


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

hOWDY, karen.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just some groin pains.



Hope you get to feelin better.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

mY CAPS LOCK WAS ON.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Wife and I discussed that also, my brother just had one of those repaired about two months ago.



I had one years ago, mine was a bi-inguinal hernia. I had only had it about 2 weeks before I was diagnosed. I don't remember it causing pain in my groin area, but in my lower abdomen, matt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Nchb, we given him a fresh start.. hope he don't call you out..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Put some hand sanitizer on there, MT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> mY CAPS LOCK WAS ON.



ONLY AFTER THE m.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

See a Dr My, just to be safe


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Mt. See a Dr


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> At least he can recruit



They will be a team to watch in the next couple of years, I believe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

MM's "hit the key next to the letter you want lock" is on.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> See a Dr My, just to be safe



What Fuzzy said.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Too many beers eye recon


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Flurp.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Nchb, we given him a fresh start.. hope he don't call you out..



That's not the way this works.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Just asked my brother he said he had no pains on his. He had three.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't think I'll get drunk....I don't care for a sad drunk.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope hillbilly ain't missing a few pancakes.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll pick up a bottle of hand sanitizer on the way home. That should fix it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Or this
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/causes-of-groin-pain-in-men.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

I would be crying in my drink, watering it down.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That's not the way this works.



Why not?? Everybody deserves a 2nd chance, and a 3rd, and 4th, and 5th, etc.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't die this time, MT.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

We missed you when you died from the hand sanitizer. It was sad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> That's not the way this works.



I abide by the rules and still have fun


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just get to the Doctor Mat


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm pui


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Pui or pew pew pew


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Hank hill is stuck in a tree


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Pui since 6pm


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well atleast the wind will rock him to sleep


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Why not?? Everybody deserves a 2nd chance, and a 3rd, and 4th, and 5th, etc.



I done lost count, Hophornbeam.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Bigs back at da camp.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Pappy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bet that Roast smells good.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

missed flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Or this
> http://www.buzzle.com/articles/causes-of-groin-pain-in-men.html




Great, now I think I have cancer, most of the pain is on the right side.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

No you do not.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Stew ready to chow down.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm gonna stop researching stuff.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like the ebola flu mt. I'd get that checked out if I was you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I always wondered why one of the zodiac was called cancer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

What's in there, Bigs?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NE GA Pappy is here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Sounds like the ebola flu mt. I'd get that checked out if I was you.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Eye wreckin I'm doin' a drive-by. Howdy, BBH1.



Hey NCHillbilly


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm miss my old hunting buddy.. he turned out gay, but he was fun to hunt with.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh for petes sake


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I always wondered why one of the zodiac was called cancer.



"Tuberculosis" just don't have as much of a ring to it, I guess.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

This is gonna be the third time I have died this year.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hey NCHillbilly


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm miss my old hunting buddy.. he turned out gay, but he was fun to hunt with.



Don't define "fun."


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I think Mat gave me the ebola flu tuberculosis.

I ain't felt good all day


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

MT = persistant haint.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't define "fun."


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


>



Wuuuuuuut??? You don't trust my diagnosis?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

my sinuses feel like they are one fire and I have a sore throat.

I need me some of Fuzzy's adult beverages.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Wuuuuuuut??? You don't trust my diagnosis?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's in there, Bigs?



Beef roast, onion, carrot, red taters, seasoning I cut some of the taters really small so they break down and form a gravy.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

eye wreckin I am comin down wid something.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Am I still alive.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> my sinuses feel like they are one fire and I have a sore throat.
> 
> I need me some of Fuzzy's adult beverages.



Honey bourbon and lemon or hot tottie


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I tried for the flop but it said it was duplicate


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

gots me a stinkin eye wreckin flopperization


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just lost the kids lunch and shoe /clothes money on a pool game..  Billy would appreciate if you would send donations via PM.. Thanks and god bless


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm hiding at camp so I dont get the Ebola.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> Am I still alive.



No.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bucket of wooden nickels on the way


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

So will quackeyejimmy pm me some time?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

ya gots to learn to spell flop several different ways

flap flop flopp flo[p flip fleep flub


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi May name is what my name is


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip pap.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I miss y'all already


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Caught in a landslide of...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Just lost the kids lunch and shoe /clothes money on a pool game..  Billy would appreciate if you would send donations via PM.. Thanks and god bless




Auction off some pics, oops.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

flapper faluzer


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I update with my arrangments


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hi May name is what my name is



huh?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Oops my name is what my name oops shady


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

No escape from reality


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Oops my name is what my name oops shady



huh?x2


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry Karen. I can't explain unless you were there. Google eminem


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

missed flop


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Open your eyes


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

got it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

easy come, easy go


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> I miss y'all already



We miss you too mt.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Jumping ahead I see a little silhouette of a man


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Look up to the skies and see.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

Pappy don't got no likker in da house.  Ya wreckin 1 week old grape juice will work?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Look up to the skies and see


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll be back when I think of somthin stoopid to say.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

California. No doubt about it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I might try some frozen grape juice too.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy don't got no likker in da house.  Ya wreckin 1 week old grape juice will work?



salt water gargle and sniff


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bbs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be back when I think of somthin stoopid to say.



you already did chief.

See how easy this is.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> California. No doubt about it.



I agree 100%


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Thunderbolts and lightning


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

6 peepers


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

MM= curious.
MT =dead.
Bigs= eatin' stew.
Chief=at a loss for words.
Pappy=got ebola.
T.P.=MIA.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

This thread is useless


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Hw=left out of hillbilly's post


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I think Pappy needs a day or two off.  He has been working real hard.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Galileo. Figaro.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Very very frightening


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

HW=twerkin.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Magnifico


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

hardwoods =  gots fire blight


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> HW=twerkin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. =strokin'. To the east.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

why we doing Queen?

in honor of fuzzy's fun hunting buddy????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

How in the world did Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody come up?
Y'all got some strange snakes in da head.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

K*+=lurkin'.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

goot twerkin flop NC


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama=tryin' to make sense out of senseless situations.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> How in the world did Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody come up?
> Y'all got some strange snakes in da head.



Mt asked if he was still alive so I questioned if it was real life or just fantasy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Tp chasing a gimped doe


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> MM= curious.
> MT =dead.
> Bigs= eatin' stew.
> Chief=at a loss for words.
> ...



where am I


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

we taking Elvis request next Wobert.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuzzy is down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Im gimped


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Bo$$=catchin' megaladons and drinkin' Coronas.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

where is buckgimperswife?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I have no idea how to spell what comes next.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope I don't wake up as a European mount


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzy needs a shave, but the bushhog is broken


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I got the 420 flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Karen=not knowin' where she is.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Mt asked if he was still alive so I questioned if it was real life or just fantasy.



And I took the ball and ran.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I hope I don't wake up as a European mount


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Flurp.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Karen= does not know slim shady.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm done blue eyes is a falling


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Prob a good thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuzzy=bleached and fleshless.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Flash opp flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzy wanted a Brazilian wax, but they didn't have the 55 gal industrial duty size in stock


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Mig is down code red stat


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

I won the flop


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Late floppin in the house


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

bigelow said:


> And I took the ball and ran.



And for that, I thank you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Fleshless flop opp


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Us=useless.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm miss my old hunting buddy.. he turned out gay, but he was fun to hunt with.



Rainbow society


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

I hunt for food


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

MM=man on the silver mountain.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> K*+=lurkin'.



k=laidback


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mattech's been resurrected


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I will buy me a Chevrolet, so I can recall some of the stuff from here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Mig is down code red stat



Code red? He's on fire?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

In should hold a sign on the corner that says I hunt for food.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

55 gallon of Nair


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

flpppoooppp


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

code blue


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

blast I missed again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Code red? He's on fire?



Nair burns


----------



## bigelow (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Code red? He's on fire?



Your the expert here code orange mean anything


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

code green


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy said he invented a new word: plagiarism.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Nair burns



yes it does


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

code black and blue


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2014)

Most useless post I have ever studderd


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

code nair alert


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHB=never used nair.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

Billy needs a little more edumacation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. = tryin to dumb up.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nair can make you sing the high notes


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

Pappy = not a nair user


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzy haircut = dull lawnmower blades


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Fat bottom girls? No? Ok....


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol@thisthread.com


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHB=had to pay $903.93 to get his old raggedy broke-down truck out of the old raggedy broke-down truck hospital. NCHB=not happy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

krun = melted crayon


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Bout time for some death by chocolate.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Queen=a band from a time period


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

My friend loaned his dodge to his son. 2 days later it cost him $824 to get it running again.

bad son.  bad, bad son.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

missed  again


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nchb=needs to be happier so he don't band folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> NCHB=had to pay $903.93 to get his old raggedy broke-down truck out of the old raggedy broke-down truck hospital. NCHB=not happy.



Still better than a 6-700.00 $$$$ a month payment!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Flurpy.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

flaldfjupapppp


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Still better than a 6-700.00 $$$$ a month payment!



Chief=right.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

somebody give NCHB some happy pills


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

You make the rockin' world go round


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Get on your bikes and ride


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHB done already got a happy bottle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Your the expert here code orange mean anything



Hazmat team needed. Pretty good, Bigs. They can probably help soon to be Fuzz-less with his chemical burns.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

I have no idea why queen songs are popping into my head


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

better than AC/DC songs


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

bama=codinator


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

There ain't no beauty queens at this locality.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I would like to request a song from the indawindows album


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Aw brun is puttin the wood to El ess you.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Bama wears jorts.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

Pappy is checking out

nite all

God bless


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

TP=missing in action tonight


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Hillbilly is a trophy hunter and believes in black panthers


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nite Pappy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy is checking out
> 
> nite all
> 
> God bless



Take Care, Pappy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

I just went out to have a smoke. It is 40* here now.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicodemus is a really nice guy and has never done anything wrong in his life.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

There will be frost here in the morning.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

C ya paps


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just went out to have a smoke. It is 40* here now.



nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

G'night, Pappy.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nchb=shoot every doe you see


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

TB is lurkin' as a ningee. She is gonna say something.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nchb=loves qdm


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHB=not had time to get into the woods yet. NCHB=headed to SC to gimp some deers next week.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nchb=not paying attention to my lies


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Little deers. I'm gonna gimp little deers with small horns.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> bama=codinator



In the past couple of years, there has been a push for a uniform nationwide set of codes for all hospitals. 
Code Red- Fire
Code Blue- Cardiac/Respiratory arrest
Code Pink- infant abduction
Code Alpha- Security needed
Code yellow- Hospital lockdown
Code Orange- hazmat team needed
Code Green- mass casualties incoming
Condition gray- Severe weather alert


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> In the past couple of years, there has been a push for a uniform nationwide set of codes for all hospitals.
> Code Red- Fire
> Code Blue- Cardiac/Respiratory arrest
> Code Pink- infant abduction
> ...



Only one I ever new was code blue


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Hay!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well hello thera


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> NCHB=not had time to get into the woods yet. NCHB=headed to SC to gimp some deers next week.



Good luck! The whole "kill does" thing has come home to roost where I hunt. I ain't seen a deer yet this year and have only seen about 5 sets of tracks 

Btw, I haven't shot a doe in 4 years.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P.*+ is in da house!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey tee pee


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hillbilly invisible


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nchb and tp= ninjies


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P.*+ = strokin' to tha west.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Tp=doin things that TP does


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

t.p. said we are finally camping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P.*+ = the bullgod.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

TP=living the gimp life


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

TP= gots a good fire


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

she eating smores?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

HW=wishes he had a good fire


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Werd, youz guys.   And galz!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P.*+= livin' the good life.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Karen=wants some smores


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Cheif=upset with lsu


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. = bad dad. Forgot smores.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Werd, youz guys.   And galz!



And your point is????


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

2+2=6


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

TP=good Dad bad memory


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Remembered beers though.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Something=words


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Selective memory.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

At least you remembered the important stuff TP.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

TP=selective memory


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> T.P. = bad dad. Forgot smores.



Bologna on a stick and natty lite are just as good as smores.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

==========


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Selective memory.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

I was just told I was awesome.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> a on a stick and natty lite are just as good as smores.



Great post


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. = Kran.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Great minds...


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

tp=loves her daddy


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Whatup, hillbillyo*+?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Great post



HW= hater. Just wait til you see my new, edited version that makes slightly more sense.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Selective memory.



I've forgotten way worse things on a camping trip


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I see three peeps thread reads 6 members 5 guests


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bologna on a stick and natty lite are just as good as smores.



Excellent post.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> HW= hater. Just wait til you see my new, edited version.



I coulda swore when I quoted that it said jerky and natty light are just as good as smores. 

I reckon I misread it.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

what in tarnation is a natty lite.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Who are you, Kran???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I coulda swore when I quoted that it said jerky and natty light are just as good as smores.
> 
> I reckon I misread it.



HW= hallucinator.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Who are you, Kran???



Me myself and I


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

should have known it was a beer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Me myself and I



Karen=schyzophrenic or however you spell that.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

What'd I miss today??


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> HW= hallucinator.



I blame it on the beverages.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Karen=schyzophrenic or however you spell that.



what???????????


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

My prediction came true!!!!!!!! The tigers won the lsu Auburn game!!!!!! Or did they...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What'd I miss today??



MM came out, Jimmy is somebody else again, we're all useless, I don't have a fire and bologna on a stick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Karen=schyzophrenic or however you spell that.



skitzsofrinick


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hillbilly cut me to the bone


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, chief!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey, you the one that said there were three of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> My prediction came true!!!!!!!! The tigers won the lsu Auburn game!!!!!! Or did they...



Fuzzy, bbh1, and Jeff C. won BIG tonight.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Am I the only one that pronounces bologna as bo-log-naw?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

no......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Am I the only one that pronounces bologna as bo-log-naw?



yes.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Left?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

That's buhloney, Hw.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fuzzy, bbh1, and Jeff C. won BIG tonight.



Unlike LSU, they just were awful. I though they'd win because they looked ok vs Wisconsin. But the tigers did win


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Or Buhlowknee


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

I gotta go shut all the indawinders, it's gonna be about 30* here in the morning.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

bologna cake


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes.





karen936 said:


> no......





rhbama3 said:


> yes.



Hmmmm.... conflicting answers. I think my pronunciation is correct.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

fried bologna


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

my no was for bama


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Baloney


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

so was the left?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> my no was for bama



I'm gonna pretend it was for me though.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

sorry not bama hillbilly


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hmmmm.... conflicting answers. I think my pronunciation is correct.



I don't,


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Bo.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Log


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Nah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

I'mon call it a night folks, yall have a good one....Take Care!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Bo-loan-ee


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Buh-loan-eeeee


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

See ya cheif


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Nite, Chief.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hmmmm.... conflicting answers. I think my pronunciation is correct.



Doesn't matter. It's still ground up beef lips, tongues, hooves and whatever else didnt make it into hot dogs or vienna sausages.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I don't,



I'm beginning to think it isn't correct either


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Night tie night yall I'm going to bed


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

_Mmmmmmm......I think I see one in there........._Karl Childers.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't ever remember eating bologna.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

G'nite, Wreckin'.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nite Chief


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks bama now I don't want any


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

What ya doing with that lawn mower blade Karl?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

t.p. just got a sink bath.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Deer camp sink bath.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Tell 'em to send an ambu-lance. And a hearst.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

u oh you got skunked


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

She said she is never getting in the tub again.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

The numbers you push to get holt of the po-leese is 9-1-1.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> She said she is never getting in the tub again.



LoL I miss read I though you said you got a stink bath.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Tell 'em to send an ambu-lance. And a hearst.




I loved that movie!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

No indawinders, she took a bath inda sink.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya'll got a sink in the deer camp?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

karen936 said:


> thanks bama now I don't want any



How about some french fried taters with mustard on it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P.=fancy deer camp.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

Now I can't  get her outta tha sink.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll take the tatters with mayonaise


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm out yall. Don't get in trouble Bama and hillbilly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

I wonder why Billy Bob Thornton wrote, directed, and starred in that movie that was one of the best movies ever, then never done anything worth watching since then?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Now I can't  get her outta tha sink.



put bubbles in it and she'll bathe herself


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

nite HW


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

Gnite, HW.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish I was at the deer camp.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2014)

I'ma gone go wake up my wife and weiner dog off the couch and go to bed.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

nite Hillbilly


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Mat


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

you home safe and sound


----------



## karen936 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well guess I'm closing it up for tonight see ya
on the flip side.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

What did I miss. Y'all bin busy


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Did have some good eats at camp though.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

The am should be good for deers.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

I did see a buck dis evenin. Couldn't tell how big it was.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Forgot the binos


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

And it was about dArk


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Mt?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Krun?


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Razorback??


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Eyeswagachy?


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm home, got stuck at the patents for a while


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Only came home with 1/3 of the kids though.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Shoot and ask questions later Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I guess nchillbilly never seent bad santa


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Very funny movie.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

So funny I want to


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I would love to be in the tree in the a.m.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Ain't gonna happen though.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Got to much to do


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

Going to the Perry fair after church.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here we go now.. Phone died.. I'm back.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

heck yea ooops, looks like a good time.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

ya'll think this is a buck in the back, only reason i ask is, it is only 30 yards from my back door.




..


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

the back end looks pretty big, and that is the only picture i have.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

That is a yard goat.. Not a buck.. Sorry.. Jus keepin it real


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

These kids are mean.. I'm talkin stab and grab.. Billy makes em shaft to eat.. One shank = a hotdog.. That's how he feeds em.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Guess I'll just watch show time after hours.. Y'all ain't chattin.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

chat?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Implants?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Alterations ?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm out... Sexual chocolate


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Drops the mic


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

hey ooops


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Seed y'all in da flip side


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks for the invite oops


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mattech??+?


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

did you atleast hear me honk as I passed by?


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I honked 3 times


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

I even brought some beer.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> thanks for the invite oops



You're in the just show up catagry.. It's how billy n em roll.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

ooops?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> did you atleast hear me honk as I passed by?



No.. No I did not hear ya


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

don't say that, ill show up and never leave


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Showtinme after hours is better than craigslist causual


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

what makes ya think thats a doe?


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

35 guest at midnight 30?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> don't say that, ill show up and never leave



We got cots.. Dawg


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2014)

i'll bring one beer and drink 12


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2014)

mattech said:


> 35 guest at midnight 30?



I never look at that but you're right.. Folks be lovin some billy.. Don't they?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Now I'm lol-ing


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Midnight billy stalkers


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I need sleep


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

46 guest now, we doing something right


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

night ooops, im bought done tooo


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

46 guests... Do y'all have scrap meatal layin round?


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 45 (2 members and 43 guests)  
mattech, oops1+


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> night ooops, im bought done tooo



Wink wink.. I'm out too..


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

alot of banned members are here


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cray cray.. Guests..
PM oops for useless billy t-shirts and parafamelia


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nelia


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hera we go


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

What 34 useless peeps are up Thai late?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Very odd


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Y'all should join


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just sayin


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

34guest flap!!! What?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm out.. Sexual chocolate


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 71 (2 members and 69 guests)  
mattech, oops1+


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

dont think i have ever seen that many guest


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Still here


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

Wake up, useless peoples.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Been up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

30* here this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

Frost on the punkin.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

Top of the morning to yah


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

Fixin' to throw a couple butts on the smoker.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Frost on the punkin.



Time to get indoor plumbing


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

You in a tree, Bigs?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

cramer said:


> Time to get indoor plumbing


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

has anyone caught anything lately


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

migmack=mad cause he missed one whilst responding to my post about some useless information


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

big 11 point buck walked right past his cot - I mean stand while he was replying


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I ain't mad no more.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

what was you mad about


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

I need to catch a deer next weekend
aquavelva or hai karate coverscent?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

cramer said:


> what was you mad about



I left a beer in the fridge last night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Nuts mouth is moving


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Man this bed at deer camp sucks. My back is killing me.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes nch I'm in the tree an no Cramer I have not caught Ebola yet.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Man this bed at deer camp sucks. My back is killing me.



time to roll out of bed
it's almost light enough outside to go to the stand


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Man this bed at deer camp sucks. My back is killing me.



I hope tp didnt sleep in the sink.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy catches and releases big bucks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Kid in a sink flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Y'all know how to grill dove?


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Nuts mouth is moving



he cold - post short - less movement


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

I can smell nch's smoker kicking off or I scratched Bigs avatar again


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

nut left his i phone in the truck again


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

normally that works in his favor cause he can post and hunt deers at the same time


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

cramer said:


> normally that works in his favor cause he can post and hunt deers at the same time



nut= ambidextrious that way


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

t.p. is still sleeping, she's a lot tougher than I am. I got the truck loaded ready to head to da hizzle.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Pnut+?


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

nut must be in da baffroom again
I hope them barbarians he hunts with raised the seat this time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

All those guest last night.. People get drunk and read about Billy.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

aack - I didn't do a good job pulling the hair off that last skwirl
messed up my gravy


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

I finally catched up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Its cold.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

I figured the fur would pull off a lot easier since he was already bare tailed


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

To cold for deers.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

never trust a
  welcome back nut
skwirl that don't live in a tree


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Chilly and chili.....

Mornin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Hope I ain't out if chew.


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

morning Chief - I was thinking you went 2nd shift
time for some aerobics


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hope I ain't out if chew.



it's cool enough to repurpose the last one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I ain't into ABC tobaccy


----------



## cramer (Oct 5, 2014)

Nut's gonna be a few minutes
He accidently set his buck bomb off in the outhouse 
reading material is a must have at camp


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

cramer said:


> morning Chief - I was thinking you went 2nd shift
> time for some aerobics



I'll get the big ball out today.....mornin cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

rubber ball flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Good luck tree huggers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Bigs lookin for a deer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Time for my nine o'clock nap.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, Cold here in West Georgia.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I went hunting... then came back early it was very cold


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

My middle son woke up amnd put on his camo cover alls he has been waiting for an excuse to wear them


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I wore coveralls, maybe next time I'll remember my hothands


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

I like to deer hunt when it's cold. About 20* is perfect. Makes the deers frisky. It was 30 here this morning.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I think I'm going to buy another load of fire wood


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey bbh1, how did you like that quantitative reasoning class?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Back in the bad ole days math way my best subject. I was 1 of 2 to pass the class in  school


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Required in most MBA programs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Hoss..


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Back in the bad ole days math way my best subject. I was 1 of 2 to pass the class in high school



Good to see you again. I was the other one to pass.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the other was a girl...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Live from da hizzle!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel like I've been beat wid a stick.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

How wws your smore less camping trip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Geomelettree was my best subject....I was good at beatin them eggs into shape.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Just walked in the house and she is eating smores right now.lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

No sleep til Brooklyn....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Just walked in the house and she is eating smores right now.lol



Home Sweet Home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Nut.....you seed anything this mernin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Moanin' ererybody.....
Well, the Tide lost yesterday, but the sun came up and the erf kept spinning so i guess this too shall pass.
Gonna go drown my sorrows and some crickets this afternoon in the bream pond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

At least I got zone 1.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin' ererybody.....
> Well, the Tide lost yesterday, but the sun came up and the erf kept spinning so i guess this too shall pass.
> Gonna go drown my sorrows and some crickets this afternoon in the bream pond.



At least they didn't get stomped.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

I gotta go eat pancakes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I gotta go eat pancakes.




Give me one and you'll be one shy of a full stack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (1 members and 1 guests)

Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey yall!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!



Ain't no place like home.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Hope you catch a few.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

It's 62° in da hizzle!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Mirning Kayran


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Morning all just caught up. Guess I went to bed 
to early and then the party started, but I needed the sleep.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I crashed early too.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm about to go back to bed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Nap time, drank my breakfast wid Billy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm about to start cookin', pork roast, turnip greens, black eyed peas, baked sweet potatoes, corn bread, and Momma's got a pound cake in the oven


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Old people eat good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

They said I had fun at the wedding reception last night . . .


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I just put chuck in the crockpot, gonna have brussel
sprouts and mashed tator.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Old people eat good.



U been eaten old peeps


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They said I had fun at the wedding reception last night . . .



I saw you on Youtube,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice thong.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am ready for some coffee.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> U been eaten old peeps



Solient Green


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I saw you on Youtube,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice thong.





I'm famous !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They said I had fun at the wedding reception last night . . .



Dat's my boy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I might as well drink that last reeb..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Bream busting Bama.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Kayran hope your hubby aint named chuck


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Bream busting Bama.



One of life's simple pleasures is watching that porcupine quill bobber stand up and start crossing the water.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats on getting married, quack.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I have had the same deer rifle for 25 years. I think it's time for a change. I want a 308. What grain bullits are folks shooting out of them? Anyone got one?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Congrats on getting married, quack.



Does this make Ryan legitimate now?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't get to gimp any deer today. Next weekend taking out medium Bigelow. She can use a rifle.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

One of the guys that I hunt with has a Browning Micro Medallion? Wow..its a sweet little popper.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have had the same deer rifle for 25 years. I think it's time for a change. I want a 308. What grain bullits are folks shooting out of them? Anyone got one?



I like quoting you, it's easier that writing a lot of stuff. 150 corelocks on sale at WW. $19.99.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Does this make Ryan legitimate now?



Ryan Seacrest?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ryan Seacrest?



Ryan, the imfamous apologizer.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

That's what I was thinking was onefiddys. I could do a search in the deer hunting forum and see what they have said, but I don't trust them folk. I rather ask a bunch of useles Billy's. I think they have more sense.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I see bigs lips moving


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks TP, I'm bonafide.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I wonder if quack got one at his wedding shower? I may see if he wants to sell it.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

You a pedderfamilius?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

BIL got crunk last night and sang a solo with the band.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Which song? Does anyone remember?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Which song? Does anyone remember?





"I'm too sexy"


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol@quack.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol-ing long time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

Headed to the plantation shortly . .



Need some o dat hair o da dawg ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have had the same deer rifle for 25 years. I think it's time for a change. I want a 308. What grain bullits are folks shooting out of them? Anyone got one?



Why a .308? Do you hunt in places that require long shots?
The reason i ask is that i abused my shoulder for years using a 30-06 that kicked like a mule.
Switched to a 7mm-08 about 10 years ago and its killed every deer or hog within 225 yards i've shot at that didn't clip a tree limb on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the plantation shortly . .
> 
> 
> 
> Need some o dat hair o da dawg ..



Now you're messin wid a........


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

No fuzzy his name no Chuck


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Quack=the entertainer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm about to start cookin', pork roast, turnip greens, black eyed peas, baked sweet potatoes, corn bread, and Momma's got a pound cake in the oven



Pnut butter and jelly wiff fritos here.



lagrangedave said:


> Old people eat good.



I can't wait!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Slow in hera this morning everybody in tree's or
sleeping off last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Gotta head to da airport in a couple of hours....hope I don't catch ebola.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Yall watch out....BO$$ is lookin.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Stupid smart phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

BO$$ is catchin some sea shells.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 5, 2014)

What did I miss


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2014)

I would quit if this way I could post. Took me two days to get this far.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Why a .308? Do you hunt in places that require long shots?
> The reason i ask is that i abused my shoulder for years using a 30-06 that kicked like a mule.
> Switched to a 7mm-08 about 10 years ago and its killed every deer or hog within 225 yards i've shot at that didn't clip a tree limb on the way.


My 30.06 is just a wall hanger since startes shooting a .243.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

BO$$ is playin Beach Blanket Bingo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

How's Annette & Frankie, BO$$?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Boss fedx me some skrimps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Bout to throw some medallions on the grill.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Lil Billy hurt his foot, wants me to go get him. Wheel chair.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

Quack done woked up in a motel room in Vegas with a baby, a tiger, and a missing toof.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

On the way to the Perry fair.


----------



## mattech (Oct 5, 2014)

Wife took this picture in destin Friday night and twittered it and won  prize. Don't know what the prize is yet, but I hope its fragile and is a leg lamp.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

congrats


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Mt going to be on tv


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Why a .308? Do you hunt in places that require long shots?
> The reason i ask is that i abused my shoulder for years using a 30-06 that kicked like a mule.
> Switched to a 7mm-08 about 10 years ago and its killed every deer or hog within 225 yards i've shot at that didn't clip a tree limb on the way.



Longest shot might be 150 yards. 7-08 and 308 are similar, no? The one my buddy had kicked like a souped up 22 magnum. It was highly pleasant to shoot.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Quack done woked up in a motel room in Vegas with a baby, a tiger, and a missing toof.



Quack dont gimp on the fun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Reprusent Billy Mt..


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Friend request sent.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

That was a good movie.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

It made me lol-ing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Tp unfriended me and friended me again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

TpГ


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

I just wanted to see if you would take me back.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

That ol truck just came by again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I herd it too...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm stuck at a family reunion... without a tv to watch football


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I'm stuck at a family reunion... without a tv to watch football



Did Quack make it back from Vegas?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I do not think so


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

My wife gave me one of them smart phones, then got mad because I'm now unproductive on the weekend because  all I do is read useless billy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't Chief have a family reunion this weekend too!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone seen swaggertt lately?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

no not today and don't think last night


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Chief you got a family reunion this weekend????


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I found out how to watch football on my smartphone thing. Then I stole my niece's headphones


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

Not since about 1:38.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Didn't Chief have a family reunion this weekend too!



Yep.....I am missing out on some very good Family and Food time. 


Sittin here waitin to go to the airport.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Bama


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....I am missing out on some very good Family and Food time.
> 
> 
> Sittin here waitin to go to the airport.



That's awful, have a safe trip.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

The wimmens have decided that they would rather get mani/pedi's and go shopping than to drown crickets. 

i reckon a nap may be in order.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The wimmens have decided that they would rather get mani/pedi's and go shopping than to drown crickets.
> 
> i reckon a nap may be in order.



You could go without them


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

We rent a big building @ High Falls State Park every year and hold it there. 

It comes with a full commercial kitchen, huge screened in grill, tables, chairs, etc.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....I am missing out on some very good Family and Food time.
> 
> 
> Sittin here waitin to go to the airport.



Reason I asked ebola said he's at one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> That's awful, have a safe trip.



Will do, thanks karen.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Reason I asked ebola said he's at one.



Hope I'm not related.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> You could go without them



It was their idea to go fishing in the first place! 

Meh. I'm gonna doze for a few with a useless dog that has self esteem issues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Then again, might be immune.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Got the soda stream love it. Got it for a good price to
just don't know how. Advertised at 99.00 got it for 49.00
the box to was not sealed maybe that's why.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Then 20% off coupon and a 10.00 mail in rebate. 
No complaints here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

I hate sitting @ the airport, but hate cutting it too close to flt time too.

I'll take my chances and sit here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Was gonna have them order me one cause I wanted
red one and both boxes the tops had been torn open
They told my they were not used so bought it and got
a surprise at the register.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate sitting @ the airport, but hate cutting it too close to flt time too.
> 
> I'll take my chances and sit here.



Where you going this time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Then 20% off coupon and a 10.00 mail in rebate.
> No complaints here.



Good deal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Where you going this time.



No sleep til Brooklyn/Philly.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Krun drankin lime soda and stoli.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The wimmens have decided that they would rather get mani/pedi's and go shopping than to drown crickets.
> 
> i reckon a nap may be in order.



How cam anyone turn down a bream busting day?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No sleep til Brooklyn/Philly.



Stay warm


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Krun drankin lime soda and stoli.



I actually bought it because I go through a case of Perrier a week. I wanted to find a way to save money.
But I do drink my vodka with zep/water with orange so
now I make it with the diet orange no calories.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Dont walk into the wrong bar chief.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No sleep til Brooklyn/Philly.



That about a five hour flight??


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

wake up everyone


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm cooking and drankin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Dont walk into the wrong bar chief.



Wont do it...can spot them from a mile away. Grew up in New Orleans. 



karen936 said:


> That about a five hour flight??



2 1/2, not too bad, but I hate sitting in a plane for 30 mins.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Why do all my aunts tell me I've grown so much when I'm 31?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Because your 6' 2'' & 220pds or more. Or they got new glasses maybe.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Make sure you hit up South Street chief. Get you some good beer and the best Philly cheesesteak's in the world


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm cooking and drankin'



Great minds think alike. I got two butts on the smoker and a beer in my hand.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

And some Evan Williams in the other hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Why do all my aunts tell me I've grown so much when I'm 31?



At 1st I misread it as 3'1".


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Short flop.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

Matt tech one a reality show called Billy and the gimpers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> And some Evan Williams in the other hand.



Call Billy and ask him to lend you another.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Midget flop. I think I'll open the Crown, Billy from the hill.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm going to make a pot of chili when I get home as requested by the wife.  

I too will then have a beer in my hand as well


----------



## bigelow (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm going to make a pot of chili when I get home as requested by the wife.  

I too will then have a beer in my hand as well


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I drank a whole bottle of Southern Crown last Sunday. It was a lesser imposter, not even a buzz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Make sure you hit up South Street chief. Get you some good beer and the best Philly cheesesteak's in the world



I'd love to, but won't get a chance. Get there in the wee hours of the morn, go to bed, get up and work til past midnight, got to sleep and get up for early flt home Wednesday morn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Thats it!! I'm reachen in the freezer & getten a mason jar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I'm going to make a pot of chili when I get home as requested by the wife.
> 
> I too will then have a beer in my hand as well



Wife mad a big pot yesterday.....goood stuff.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Chief=dedicated.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Alright, catch up with yall later.....have a good afternoon/evenin, Billy brethren.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats it!! I'm reachen in the freezer & getten a mason jar.



My uncle Billy, yes that was his real name, loved some moonshine with a crab apple and salt chaser, ya'll done flung a cravin'.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I had one reeb..  need to make a reeb run.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I had one reeb..  need to make a reeb run.



If you drink Bud products, beware, they are flooding the stores with old (July) beer this weekend.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

bbl


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Why do we show up at family reunions? They are never any fun. I'm going to quit going, if I really want to talk to you, you can call me or come over to my house


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

My cousins are hawt.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy is fellin depressed cause no one is reading his thread.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I ate myself sober, I think i'll go hunting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Made it b4 the plane off boarded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Some goofy dude just invaded my space....he left and a hawt chick came in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Now she left


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Never mind she's with some goofy lookin dude too.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 5, 2014)

Flop it like its hot


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Goofy dude is back....I don't like him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Why do we show up at family reunions? They are never any fun. I'm going to quit going, if I really want to talk to you, you can call me or come over to my house



Enjoy sharing the stories of relatives past and present, because you will miss them when they are gone.
 I hated them too when i was younger, but now realize that i sure missed out. My family tree is dying off and there is very few left to answer the phone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Goofy dude might kiss the chief


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Poor Chief


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Long ride with goofy dude


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Or is it Billy????????????????????????


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy done caught a plane with da Chief


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Enjoy sharing the stories of relatives past and present, because you will miss them when they are gone.
> I hated them too when i was younger, but now realize that i sure missed out. My family tree is dying off and there is very few left to answer the phone.



I wouldn't mind going like every 6 months or something on that time frame. But for whatever reason my wife's family has to do them like once a week even during hunting season(although I don't show up then). The worst part is every week the conversation is the same "What's new with you","nothing". Then I go and sit in the recliner and read the paper for 4 hours


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Most family reunions once a year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I wouldn't mind going like every 6 months or something on that time frame. But for whatever reason my wife's family has to do them like once a week even during hunting season(although I don't show up then). The worst part is every week the conversation is the same "What's new with you","nothing". Then I go and sit in the recliner and read the paper for 4 hours





karen936 said:


> Most family reunions once a year.



Ours were about every two to five years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Goofy dude might kiss the chief



Goofy dude gone, but was about to get teeth knocked down throat. He started coughing on purpose to make people move away from him...idiot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Goofy dude tried to board and was zone 3


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Watch out Chief he might have that ebola thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Now someone is sneezing their head off


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Idiots on a plane... i feel ya chief I used to fly a few times a week.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Natural born pop a top slinger... cold beer finder.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't fly


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Idiots on a plane... i feel ya chief I used to fly a few times a week.



10-4, at least cover your mouth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Lock-R-Down


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

No doubt some of Billy's family tree on did plane.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gonna be a while the rate this is going


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Jolla atchall later....airplane mode.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Holla


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jolla atchall later....airplane mode.



Later Chief good luck with Billy


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 5, 2014)

Gotta spike about 100 yards out


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 5, 2014)

Spike flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2014)

Migmack=not a walk behinder. He's a new reeb finder.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

I had chilli last Nite too! And I can tell it today too!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

oR SHOULD I SAY, SMELL IT!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

sOME IDJIT DONE LOCKED MY CAPS AGAIN!


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

sHOOT HIM HILS!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Migmack=not a walk behinder. He's a new reeb finder.


NCHB is a quick one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Oct 5, 2014)

pUT IT RITE AT THE TOP OF HIS BACK! aND PULL THE TRIGGER!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I had chilli last Nite too! And I can tell it today too!



Where is the reeb?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I just assume close it than stare at it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Boss is living it up...cant hide money


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

I am poping tops


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuzzy=on a mission


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Billys x wife gave the boy sports cream to rub on his foot. Lil billy then rubbed his eyes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuzzys beer diet didnt last long


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Hankhill could at least made a shot..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Im about half past 5


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

About to be almost 6


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Westside dave is hete


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuzz lives on the east side


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's almost time


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

getting real close


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

almost there


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

time to go


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Going to take a few reebs to locker down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Good flop Kran


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Reeb and post


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

I ain't


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

16Oz rybeye would be good.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

never


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

locked


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

one


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

down


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

so wow that massage was two short


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

hera


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

wees


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Westdave you go man.. and start the new one


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

g0es


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

only


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

10 moe


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like we gonna be on our own on this one


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

10 ten


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Finish it dave go karate kid on it


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Coming up quick now.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

Shut here down


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

river repro III helpin us


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Do the crane dave


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

this ones done


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

mine


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Bam start a new one Dave


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

1000


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2014)

krun helped


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave got it he floppped it down


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 5, 2014)

Last post. Locker down


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Is there a limit on how many posts per thread?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Locker down boss


----------



## karen936 (Oct 5, 2014)

1000


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Billy said post to 2000 than stop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 5, 2014)

Kayran follows the rules


----------

